# What color do you keep your Drop Checker?



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Right now mine is currently green and I want to make it yellow-green but Im not sure if it will adversely affect my dwarf shrimp. I can adjust it according to the fish's activity but the shrimps I cant tell.


----------



## ridgell (Jun 29, 2010)

it has been my experiance that the shrimp are pretty tolorent of high CO2. i have let mine drop checker get pretty yellow, the fish collect at the surface piping...and all the snails start going up the glass for the surface...but the shrimp (ghost & cherry red) contiune about their business as usual.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep, I haven't had yellow green drop checker hurt my shrimp at all. I have crystal red shrimp. Even the babies are fine. (I always have 4dkh pH water in my drop checkers.)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Just wondering---Do you have the same water in your drop checkers as what is in your aquarium (except for the brom thymol blue, of course)? If so, the color indicates the pH of your tank. If not, it doesn't. Grass green is pH 6.6, yellow green with more yellow than green, is pH 6.4.


----------

